# Port Moody fish store/supplier



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know of any good tropical fish stores or suppliers in Port Moody? Friends were asking and I don't have a clue. Some options in Coquitlam and Burnaby but not sure about PM. Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

mr.pets is good. westwood and lougheed. other than that..island pets in north burnaby . right near lougheed mall. theres also a petsmart out by the costco.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the Mr.Pets on lougheed and westwood is anything like the one out here in Ridge I would not go there. The one out here is disgusting and always dead and diseased fish in the tanks.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Coquitlam Mr. Pets tanks are better than Ridge, and it is petland by the Costco in Poco.


Roberto's pet Habitat has nice fish and clean tanks, they are behind Coquitlam center


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr pets fish all looked good at westwood a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone! appreciate the help!


----------

